# Lobelia cardinalis



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I need help propagating this plant. It is growing too tall. Is there a way to trim the heighth without killing it? Just make it shorter would be ok but I would love to make new plants as well. I may have to grow it emersed and get seeds. Its the cardinal plant, I hear its used in dutch aquascapes. Any help would be great


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Trim it just like a stem plant. Leave the bottoms and they will branch new growth. Easy to trim these plants. 

Erik Leung has (or had, I haven't been to his site in a while) a nice article on L. cardinalis "small form" and there are some trimming hints. I'll see if I can dig up a link for you...


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.e-aquaria.com/des_lobelia.html

Enjoy.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

wow that link showed a very small lobelia. My main stem is easily 1/2 inch in diameter. The plant itself is about 8-10 inches tall, and the leaves are about 4 inches. I do believe it is lobelia but maybe not the dwarf kind. Hmmmmm
I imagine the prpagation would be the same regardless?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes,

Propogation would be the same. Top the plant and replant it in the substrate, just like any stem plant. Leave the bottom where it is or if you find it unsightly, move it to a less conspicous place. In no time it will produce 2 new plants from the cut node. Let them get big enough to seperate (wait till they are atleast a couple inches tall) before removing them from the old stem.


----------

